# T8 Lighting.



## Dan Crawford (7 Sep 2007)

hi everyone, what T8 lights do you use if any? I'm buying a new light after work (4.30) and was wondering what everyone else likes/reccomends. My main priority is plant growth as opposed to "fish colour enhancement".
Cheers guys.


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Sep 2007)

Hiya Dan,
                 I guess you must have bought it by now since 4:30 was hours ago. I haven't used T8 since the 20th century. I hope you're not going retro on us - I don't wanna have to look at  pictures of steel rimmed tanks decorated with a pirate's sunken chest and populated with kissing gouramis...

In any case get whatever color and brand you like because it won't make that much of a difference at all. The plants (and algae) will use and thrive on whatever light you give them, anywhere from red to blue and any combination thereof. I'm glad there are different colors and options out there but as far as an optimum wavelength, optimum Kelvin rating or optimum energy spectrum, it's really just clever marketing.

Cheers,


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Sep 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
His shortest post ever


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Sep 2007)

Cheers guys, i am using one arcadia freshwater one at the mo and i too like the colour.



> I hope you're not going retro on us



I'm affraid i am retro mate! not too much choice at the moment as i'm using  the Juwel lighting and a spare T8 ballast i had. I'll go T5 when i get some extra cash and once i figure out how to remove/replace the Juwel T8s.

Thanks for the enlightenment into the marketing of T8 light too.

Cheers Guys.


----------



## beeky (8 Sep 2007)

I use a Daylight Plus and a Triplus - I can't remember who make them. I tried to find the one that had the most lumens, but considering that sort of information is so hard to come by I don't know if I succeeded!


----------

